
The FBI is fighting to obtain three extremely dangerous new powers - losteric
https://privacysos.org/blog/fbi-wants-lot-power-spy-us-trust/
======
jakeogh
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzqVEQUBJ6A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzqVEQUBJ6A)

